# Exiting through a Break Room?



## Vlab20 (Apr 5, 2011)

IBC Section 1014...says that I cannot exit through a Kitchen. The code commentary appears to interpret a Kitchen as a commercial kitchen (or a more hazardous space). I have a medical clinic with a Break Room (no cook tops, no ranges, no stoves) I want to exit through the Break Room. Anyone have any code issues with this?

Thanks.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

1014.2 Egress through intervening spaces. Egress through intervening spaces shall comply with this section.

1. Egress from a room or space shall not pass through adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where such adjoining rooms or areas and the area served are accessory to one or the other, are not a Group H occupancy and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an exit.

Exception: Means of egress are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy when the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.

2. An exit access shall not pass through a room that can be locked to prevent egress.

3. Means of egress from dwelling units or sleeping areas shall not lead through other sleeping areas, toilet rooms or bathrooms.

4. Egress shall not pass through kitchens, storage rooms, closets or spaces used for similar purposes.

If the path to the exit is clear then it should be OK


----------



## FredK (Apr 5, 2011)

No, if the path is clear I'm ok with it.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 5, 2011)

Vlab20,

Agree with the other forum members also!  I would also add that the

"designated" door must not be locked [ i.e. - possibly panic hardware  ],

have a compliant Exit Sign installed and Emergency Lighting over

the length of the egress path.

.


----------



## MarkRandall (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree this is okay under IBC.

Door can't be locked from the inside, but panic hardware would only be required where occupant load demanded it, not because of the break room (intervening space).


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe I should post the layout of our old office since one of the exits was though the break room.


----------



## High Desert (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, my office is the breakroom.


----------



## JBI (Apr 5, 2011)

Break room would be an assembly space, if under 50 occ load, then it becomes the same occ group as the primary occ of the building. No problems using as a portion of the MOE. Don't forget the emergency lighting for the exit discharge area...


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 6, 2011)

Nope, agree with others also!


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 6, 2011)

This was an easy one...I agree with the others.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 6, 2011)

The only potential problem I see is if the corridors have to be rated then the break room might also have to be rated.


----------

